# Is there anybody else here who has never kissed before?



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Am I the only one?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Ooh ooh oooh, me me me!!!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Definitely not the only one. I've never been kissed.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I've never kissed and probably never will.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Nah, I haven't either. The only thing that ever came close to kissing for me is when my male cousin tried to give me mouth to mouth in public :|

Stuff like that is the reason why I won't talk to him anymore.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Nah, I haven't either. The only thing that ever came close to kissing for me is when my male cousin tried to give me mouth to mouth in public :|
> 
> Stuff like that is the reason why I won't talk to him anymore.


 Omg lol


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

I made out with a girl once when I was in 5th grade but I don't really count that for some reason. It actually went pretty well but now I'm completely terrified of kissing, even more than losing my virginity.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Evo said:


> I've never kissed and probably never will.


Still young, do not say probably never. It will happen I'm sure of it. I didn't have my first kiss until 18 and know many people that didn't get it until their 20s either.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Nah, I haven't either. The only thing that ever came close to kissing for me is when my male cousin tried to give me mouth to mouth in public :|
> 
> Stuff like that is the reason why I won't talk to him anymore.


That's gross and harassment... Any reason why he did that? I'm sorry you went through that.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

*raises hand*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Did someone call my name?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I've never kissed either. :|


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never kissed.


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Does a quick peck with my male ex-best friend at 11 count? We wanted to see what the deal was. But we never actually REALLY kissed, like with any spark or passion. Still waiting for that.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

MidnightBlu said:


> That's gross and harassment... Any reason why he did that? I'm sorry you went through that.


He has...problems.


----------



## Scarlett22 (Jun 28, 2012)

me neither


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I never have...doubtful I ever will.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, yes...
Oh but don't tell anyone, it's a secret! Besides, kissing is for sissies! :duck

Wasn't there a poll a while back about this?


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

To be honest, theres hope for everyone, I didnt kiss anyone til I was 17/18 and that was drunk at a club. I first had sex at 18 and that was my 1st relationship, but no way was it a good relationship. She had slept with countless guys, always flirted, cheated. Took me to the age of 23/24 to start finding more decent girls to be with.

The sad truth in todays culture is that many people dont want to settle until they are older (late 20's onwards). Quite a few will just want to do all the things a single person can do and enjoy the freedom whilst they are still young.... but often they only realise it when they get into a relationship so you end up hurt.

Dont worry about it, you all will find someone. Id rather be with someone who has waited or not gone around having all the people in town.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Me, me! *waves* Nobody ever wanted to kiss me and never will, but it doesn't surprise me, really


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm another one who is in the same club.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome to the club...


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

that would be me


----------



## Matt21 (Jul 11, 2012)

May I join the club?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I have never kissed anyone. I don't want to either. The thought of someone's tongue going in my mouth? Yuck! >.<


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Me!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I kissed once, but it might as well not even count because the girl pulled away in disgust and told me I was terrible kisser.... don't really feel like trying again anytime soon


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Me, never kissed a girl on the lips, but yes on the cheeks.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I haven't :|


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

not yet:b


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I had a peck on my lips when I was 13 does that count?


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

You can count me in.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Also never been kissed. :sigh


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Um.. Me, but shhhhhh! Or people will think somethings wrong with me!


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Me... and at this rate....probably never. :sigh


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey look it's a thread about me!


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I have, but only a few times so I still don't know what I'm doing, which is embarrassing. If anyone can tell me what to do, please do!


----------



## the fella (Jul 28, 2012)

I've never kissed anyone romantically either. Honestly, I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

never been kissed...probably not gonna be >_>


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I hope I will get a girlfriend before I turn 31, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Never kissed anyone, no holding hands & never hugged a guy that I liked. I remember once in high school some guy threw a ball at me then he hugged me because he felt bad. Gheeze louise my face turned red it was awkward. I'm only 18 still got time.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't think I will ever have a girlfriend.


----------



## TheShyOne17 (Aug 12, 2012)

Nope Ive never been kissed. 
Its going to be mad awkward if I do get kissed -.-


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

never happened to me either but maybe it will in college


----------

